# General > Business >  Urgent answers sought on Dunbar Hospital

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Urgent answers sought on Dunbar Hospital*

[IMG][/IMG]
Following information circulating within the local community that in-patient services at the Dunbar Hospital in Thurso will cease within the next 72 hours, Highland Council leader Margaret Davidson has sought an urgent clarification from NHS Highland.  She has asked Chief Executive Elaine Mead to confirm whether the information is correct and if so, provide a clear explanation as to why the local community has not been consulted.   [Read Full Article]

----------

